# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  فرص الملاحقة الجنائية لمجرمي الحرب في إسرائيل

## هيثم الفقى

*فرص الملاحقة الجنائية لمجرمي الحرب في إسرائيل*
*معتز الفجيري*


*علي مدي 22 يوما, بداية من 27 ديسمبر 2008, قامت قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بتنفيذ هجمات شرسة علي قطاع غزة, أسفرت هذه الهجمات - حسب تقديرات منظمات حقوق الإنسان الفلسطينية والدولية - عن سقوط أكثر من ألف وثلاثمائة قتيل, أغلبهم من المدنيين, ومن بينهم نحو 300 طفل, كما بلغ عدد الجرحي والمصابين أكثر من خمسة آلاف شخص, في حين ألحق هذا العدوان دمارا وخرابا غير مسبوق في البني التحتية والممتلكات العامة والخاصة. و لم تفلت مؤسسات تابعة للأمم المتحدة من عنف إسرائيل, حيث تعرضت ثلاث مدارس تابعة لهيئات الأمم المتحدة لقصف الجيش الإسرائيلي, الأمر الذي أودي بحياة عشرات من المدنيين الذين لجأوا الي هذه المدارس من مناطق المواجهات أو الذين دمرت منازلهم(1).*


*تشير جميع الدلائل إلي ارتكاب إسرائيل جرائم حرب, وانتهاكات جسمية لقواعد القانون الدولي الإنساني في أثناء عدوانها علي قطاع غزة. وقد اشتملت هذه الجرائم علي استهداف المدنيين والمنشآت المدنية, بشكل واسع النطاق, دونما تمييز بين الأهداف العسكرية والمدنية, وأيضا استخدام سلاح الفوسفور الأبيض والذي كانت له آثار واسعة علي مناطق مأهولة بالسكان المدنيين(2).*


*حتي مطلع مارس 2009, لم يصدر تقرير دولي من الأمم المتحدة حول تفاصيل الجرائم التي ارتكبت في قطاع غزة طوال العملية العسكرية التي سمتها إسرائيل عملية 'الرصاص المسبوك'. وقد طالب مجلس حقوق الإنسان بالأمم المتحدة, في جلسته التاسعة الطارئة التي عقدت في 9 يناير 2009, بتشكيل لجنة محايدة لتقصي الحقائق, وينتظر أن تصدر هذه اللجنة تقريرها خلال الشهور القادمة. كما أن هناك لجنة أممية شكلها السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة لتقصي الحقائق في وقائع استهداف الجيش الإسرائيلي لأهداف تابعة للأمم المتحدة في غزة. إلا أن هناك العديد من الإفادات والمعلومات التي توافرت من خلال جهود منظمات حقوق الإنسان في فلسطين, والمنظمات الدولية التي تمكنت من دخول قطاع غزة لإجراء بحوث وتحقيقات حول التداعيات الإنسانية للعدوان الإسرائيلي.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*سجل طويل لجرائم حقوق الإنسان :*


*تستند مرجعية تقييم حقوق الإنسان في الأراضي الفلسطينية بشكل رئيسي إلي اتفاقية جنيف الرابعة المتعلقة بحماية المدنيين في أوقات الحرب (1949), وبروتوكول جنيف الإضافي الأول لعام 1997 المتصل بحماية ضحايا المنازعات الدولية. وبحسب المادة 1 من اتفاقية جنيف الرابعة, فإن 'الأطراف المتعاقدة السامية تتعهد باحترام هذه الاتفاقية في ظل جميع الظروف'.*


*إسرائيل, من ناحيتها, تجادل في كونها سلطة احتلال في قطاع غزة منذ قيامها بتنفيذ خطة فك الارتباط. وعليه, فإن القانون الدولي الإنساني لا ينطبق, وهو أمر مرود عليه من واقع أدبيات الأمم المتحدة, حيث إن 'أي إقليم يعتبر إقليما محتلا إذا كان تحت السيطرة الفعلية لدولة خلاف دولة السيادة الإقليمية. وقد واصلت إسرائيل منذ فك ارتباطها ممارستها للسيطرة الصارمة والمستمرة علي الحدود وعلي الدخول والخروج والمجال الجوي والمياه الإقليمية لغزة. كما قامت إسرائيل بعمليات توغل عسكري وشنت هجمات مميتة ضد أفراد مستهدفين, وأخضعت السكان المدنيين كلهم في الإقليم لأوضاع حصار منذ أن فازت حماس في الانتخابات التشريعية في يناير 2006, وهو ما يؤكد أن قطاع غزة لا يزال تحت الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بما يصاحب ذلك من مسئوليات قانونية دولية ملقاة علي عاتق السلطة القائمة بالاحتلال'(3).*


*تأسست وظيفة المقرر الخاص بحقوق الإنسان في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة منذ عام 1993, وقد تناوب علي هذا المنصب عدد من الشخصيات الدولية المرموقة, آخرهم السيد ريتشارد فوك, وهو أستاذ للقانون الدولي بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية, وقد وثق المقرر الخاص بشكل دوري مختلف الجرائم التي ارتكبت علي مدي العقد الأخير, سواء في قطاع غزة أو الضفة الغربية. وقد صدر عن مجلس حقوق الإنسان بالأمم المتحدة عشرات القرارات حول الأوضاع في فلسطين, وعقدت جلسة خاصة كرد فعل لتحركات إسرائيل, سواء في لبنان أو أخيرا في غزة, لا تبالي إسرائيل بهذا المجهود التوثيقي والحقوقي, لأنها علي ثقة بالحماية التي تحظاها من المجتمع الدولي, بل تتعامل في كثير من الأحيان بفجاجة مع خبراء الأمم المتحدة. فقبيل أحداث غزة, كانت إسرائيل قد منعت المقرر الخاص, السيد ريتشارد فوك, من دخول القطاع, وعاملته بشكل مهين, وقد صدر عن الأمم المتحدة بيان يدين هذه الواقعة.*


*أصدر المقرر الخاص تقريرا حول أوضاع حقوق الإنسان في الأراضي الفلسطينية قبل العدوان الأخير علي غزة, وذلك في الفترة من يناير إلي منتصف عام 2008, وقد قدم التقرير إلي مجلس حقوق الإنسان ثم رفع إلي الدورة الثالثة والستين للجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة.*


*أشار التقرير إلي أن الاحتلال الإسرائيلي للأراضي الفلسطينية قد تجاوز الآن أربعين سنة, وأن له خصائص الاستعمار والفصل العنصري, وأن الاحتلال يعصف بأهم حق إنساني وهو حق تقرير المصير للشعب الفلسطيني. وحث التقرير الأمم المتحدة علي أن تبدي قدرا أكبر من تحمل المسئولية في حل النزاع الإسرائيلي, واتخاذ خطوات فورية لضمان احترام إسرائيل لقواعد القانون الدولي الإنساني باعتبارها دولة احتلال. وقد أدان التقرير رفض إسرائيل الامتثال لفتوي محكمة العدل الدولية بشأن النتائج القانونية المترتبة علي تشييد جدار عازل في الأراضي المحتلة. كما انتقد التقرير التوسع المستمر في المستوطنات الإسرائيلية غير المشروعة في الضفة الغربية والقدس, واعتبر ذلك نمطا خطيرا من السلوك غير القانوني للاحتلال(4).*


*أيضا من ضمن المحطات المهمة التي وثقت فيها الأمم المتحدة جرائم إسرائيل في الأراضي الفلسطينية صدور تقرير البعثة رفيعة المستوي لتقصي الحقائق في بيت حانون في قطاع غزة, والذي شكل بحث الآثار الإنسانية الناجمة عن العمليات العسكرية التي نفذتها إسرائيل في بيت حانون في 8 نوفمبر 6002. ضمت البعثة الأسقف ديزموند توتو من جنوب إفريقيا, والبرفيسورة كريستين شينكين من بريطانيا. وقد عرضت البعثة تقريرها أمام الدورة التاسعة لمجلس حقوق الإنسان في سبتمبر 2008, وقد رفضت إسرائيل التعاون مع البعثة.*


*استنتج تقرير البعثة أن قصف بيت حانون شكل جريمة حرب, وأن سيادة القانون ضحية من ضمن ضحايا قصف بيت حانون. فلم تكن ثمة مساءلة بشأن عمل راح ضحيته 19 قتيلا وعدد أكبر من الجرحي, وطالبت بمحاكمة المسئولين وأيضا بتوفير التعويض وجبر الضرر للضحايا. وأكد تقرير البعثة أن إحدي أكثر الوسائل الفورية فعالية لحماية المدنيين الفلسطينيين من أية اعتداءات إسرائيلية أخري هي الإصرار علي احترام سيادة القانون والمساءلة(5).*


*وقد انعكس التردد في مواجهة إسرائيل بملفها الأسود في مجال حقوق الإنسان حتي في مواقف تصويت الحكومات الغربية علي قرار الجلسة التاسعة الطارئة التي عقدت حول أحداث غزة في 9 يناير 2009, حيث امتنعت الدول الأوروبية عن التصويت لقرار يدين انتهاك حقوق الإنسان في غزة, ويطالب بتشكيل لجنة تقصي حقائق حول انتهاك إسرائيل لقواعد القانون الدولي الإنساني في قطاع غزة. وقد بررت المجموعة الأوروبية الامتناع عن التصويت بأن القرار الذي بادرت بمسودته المجموعة العربية والإسلامية جاء غير متوازن.*


*ورغم أن العديد من المنظمات الحقوقية الأوروبية طالبت الاتحاد الأوروبي في أثناء العدوان الإسرائيلي علي غزة بأن يعلق قرار تطوير العلاقة مع إسرائيل, وأن يلجأ إلي استخدام المادة الثانية في اتفاقية الشراكة الأوروبية - الإسرائيلية, التي تنص علي حق أي من الطرفين في تعليق مواد اتفاقية الشراكة في حالة حدوث انتهاكات جسمية لحقوق الإنسان, فإنه لم يتخذ الاتحاد الأوروبي مواقف حازمة تجاه الانتهاكات الإسرائيلية لحقوق الإنسان(6).*


*العدالة الدولية وإنصاف الضحايا :*


*إن تاريخ الصراع الإسرائيلي - الفلسطيني هو تاريخ طويل من الحصانة والإفلات من العقاب بالنسبة لإسرائيل. وعلي الرغم من التوثيق والتكييف القانوني لجرائم الاحتلال الإسرائيلي علي مدي سنوات طويلة, إلا أن إسرائيل دائما فوق مساءلة العدالة الدولية, والمجتمع الدولي عليه مسئولية أصيلة لإنفاذ العدالة والمحاسبة في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة, نظرا لعدم وجود وسائل جدية للانتصاف القضائي علي المستوي الوطني داخل إسرائيل. ومادامت لا توجد وسيلة فعالة للمحاسبة, فإن تكرار الانتهاكات والجرائم من جميع أطراف الصراع وارد وبشكل منهجي. ولكن تظل الإرادة السياسية للحكومات والمجتمع الدولي هي كلمة السر في تفعيل أي من وسائل العدالة الدولية المتعارف عليها, سواء كانت المحكمة الجنائية الدولية, أو ما يعرف بالمحاكم الخاصة المؤقتة, أو حتي أثناء توظيف ما يعرف بالاختصاص القضائي العالمي داخل عدد من البلدان الأوروبية.*


*أولا- المحكمة الجنائية الدولية :*


*أثير نقاش واسع حول إمكانية أن تنظر المحكمة الجنائية الدولية في جرائم غزة. وقد تقدم عدد من منظمات حقوق الإنسان العربية بمذكرات إلي المدعي العام للمحكمة تحثه فيها علي فتح التحقيق في جرائم إسرائيل في أثناء العدوان علي غزة. وقد بدا واضحا وجود حالة شائعة من الغموض القانوني حول ما يمكن أن تقدمه المحكمة الجنائية الدولية للوضع في فلسطين.*


*للمحكمة اختصاص النظر في جريمة الإبادة الجماعية والجرائم ضد الإنسانية وجرائم الحرب, وليس للمحكمة اختصاص إلا فيما يتعلق بالجرائم التي ترتكب بعد بدء نفاذ نظام روما الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية في يونيو 6002. وإذا أصبحت دولة من الدول طرفا في هذا النظام الأساسي بعد بدء نفاذه, فلا يجوز للمحكمة أن تمارس اختصاصها إلا فيما يتعلق بالجرائم التي ترتكب بعد بدء نفاذ هذا النظام بالنسبة لتلك الدولة, ما لم تكن الدولة قد أصدرت إعلانا يتيح للمحكمة نظر جرائم ارتكبت منذ يونيو 2006, أي وقت دخول النظام حيز التنفيذ, وطبقا لنظام روما, فإن المحكمة تمارس اختصاصها في حالة(7): أن تكون الدولة طرفا في المعاهدة, أي مصدقة عليها, أو أن تقبل اختصاص المحكمة في نظر الجرائم التي ترتكب علي أراضيها أو بواسطة مواطنيها.*


*كما تحال إليها القضايا بواسطة مجلس الأمن, حتي لو كانت القضية تخص دولة لا تقبل اختصاص المحكمة من الأساس.*


*تنظر المحكمة الجنائية الدولية في الوقت الراهن أربع قضايا, ثلاث منها أحيلت بواسطة الحكومات التي وقعت علي أرضها الجرائم, وهي أوغندا (ديسمبر 2003), الكونغو الديمقراطية (مارس 2004), وإفريقيا الوسطي (ديسمبر 2004), بينما أحيلت قضية دارفور الي المحكمة بواسطة قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1593 والصادر في 31 مارس عام 2005 . وقد أحال مجلس الأمن ملف دارفور عقب صدور تقرير لجنة تقصي حقائق منبثقة عن الأمم المتحدة, والتي شكلت في 2004 للوقوف علي أوضاع حقوق الإنسان في إقليم دارفور. وقد تكونت البعثة من شخصيات حقوقية ودبلوماسية دولية وعربية بارزة, منهم محمد فايق, الأمين العام للمنظمة العربية لحقوق الإنسان.*


*في يناير 2008, أعلن وزير العدل الفلسطيني توقيع السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية إعلانا يمنح المحكمة الجنائية الدولية الحق في تحديد وإقامة الدعاوي ومقاضاة المسئولين عن الاعتداءات التي شهدتها الأراضي الفلسطينية منذ 1 يوليو 2002 . وقد أكد المدعي العام للمحكمة أن البدء في التحقيق يتطلب أولا التأكد مما إذا كان اعتراف السلطة الفلسطينية بهذه المحكمة يعطيها الحق القانوني للمطالبة بالاحتكام إلي المحكمة الجنائية الدولية للنظر في ادعاءات بارتكاب جرائم حرب ضد مواطنيها أم لا. لكن قللت إسرائيل من أهمية التحرك الفلسطيني باتجاه المحكمة الجنائية الدولية, علي اعتبار أن السلطة الفلسطينية لا تعبر عن دولة ذات سيادة معترف بها دوليا, وبالتالي لا يحق لها عضوية المحكمة, وأن اعترافها باختصاص المحكمة لا تصبح له أية آثار قانونية علي أرض الواقع, ولكن هذا أمر تبحثه المحكمة حاليا بحسب تصريحات مكتب المدعي العام للمحكمة(8).*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ثانيا- المحاكم الدولية الخاصة المؤقتة :*


*يصدر قرار بتشكيل هذه المحاكم من مجلس الأمن بالأمم المتحدة, باعتباره الهيئة السياسية المسئولة عن الأمن والسلام العالمي. تتسم هذه المحاكم بالانتقائية إلي حد كبير, وتكون رهينة للحسابات السياسية للدول الأعضاء بمجلس الأمن, خاصة الدول الخمس دائمة العضوية. ومن أبرز الأمثلة علي هذه المحاكم نموذج محكمة رواندا (1993), أو محكمة يوجوسلافيا السابقة (1992). وفي كلا النموذجين, شكلت المحكمة بموجب قرارات ملزمة من جانب مجلس الأمن علي عكس رغبة كلتا الحكومتين.*


*بينما هناك نوع آخر من المحاكم الدولية الخاصة التي تتم بشكل توافقي بين الدولة المعنية والأمم المتحدة. ومن الأمثلة علي هذه المحاكم: المحكمة المختصة بمحاسبة المسئولين عن اغتيال رئيس الوزراء اللبناني رفيق الحريري, والتي صدر قرار بشأنها من مجلس الأمن في مايو 2007, بناء علي طلب من حكومة الأغلبية في لبنان, ومحكمة سيراليون الخاصة بجرائم الحرب, والتي تأسست في 12 يناير 2002, والتي جاءت بمبادرة من حكومة سيراليون, لمحاسبة المتورطين في جرائم الحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية التي ارتكبت في سيراليون, بدءا من 30 نوفمبر 6991.*


*ثالثا- المحاكم الوطنية ذات الاختصاص العالمي :*


*جذب مفهوم الاختصاص العالمي انتباه الرأي العام عام 1998, عندما ألقي القبض علي الديكتاتور الشيلي أوجيستو بينوشيه في لندن بتهمة ارتكاب جريمة التعذيب. وقد أثار هذا المفهوم جدلا واسعا, حيث اعتبره المؤيدون وسيلة مهمة لإنصاف ضحايا حقوق الإنسان, عندما يكون قضاؤهم الوطني غير راغب أو غير قادر علي محاسبة المنتهكين, وأن الدول لديها التزام قانوني وأخلاقي للتصدي للجرائم التي تهدد المجتمع الدولي. بينما انتقده البعض, معتبرين أن الاختصاص العالمي ينتهك مبدأ الحصانة الدولية التي تمنح للرؤساء والمسئولين السياسيين, وأن المحاسبة علي الصعيد الدولي لا بد أن تقتصر فقط علي المحاكم الدولية المتعارف عليها, مثل المحكمة الجنائية الدولية.*


*يتيح القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان, والقانون الدولي الإنساني, للدول المختلفة أن تجعل أنظمتها القضائية ذات اختصاص عالمي, لمحاكمة المشتبه في تورطهم بارتكاب جرائم حرب, أو جرائم ضد الإنسانية, أو جريمة الإبادة الجماعية, أو القتل خارج نطاق القانون, أو التعذيب, أو الاختفاء القسري. وقد أخذت العديد من دول العالم هذا الاختصاص العالمي, مثل إسبانيا, بريطانيا, الدول الإسكندنافية, نيوزيلندا, سويسرا, لكن لكل حالة قواعدها الخاصة.*


*من الأمثلة البارزة والحديثة لممارسة الاختصاص العالمي في المحاكم الوطنية الأوروبية, المحاكمة الغيابية التي جرت في مدينة ستراسبورج لدبلوماسي تونسي سابق, بتهمة ممارسة التعذيب خلال تسعينيات القرن الماضي, عندما كان ضابط شرطة, وقد أصدرت المحكمة في حقه حكما غيابيا بالسجن لمدة 8 سنوات(9).*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*استثمرت المنظمات الحقوقية الفلسطينية هذه الوسيلة في السنوات القليلة الماضية لملاحقة عدد من القيادات العسكرية الإسرائيلية في المحاكم الوطنية الأوروبية. وعلي الرغم من أن هذه القضايا لم تؤد بعد إلي مثول أحد من هؤلاء القيادات أمام المحاكم, فإنها حققت مكاسب سياسية وحقوقية مهمة. فقد أرهبت الحكومة الإسرائيلية, وحرمت علي عدد من القيادات الإسرائيلية زيارة بعض الدول خوفا من الاعتقال, كما لفتت انتباه الرأي العام الدولي, وأطلقت جدلا واسعا حول قضايا العدالة والمحاسبة في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة. ويعتبر المدافعون عن حقوق الإنسان في فلسطين أن هذه الملاحقات القضائية وتوظيف قواعد القانون الدولي الإنساني قد أضافت بعدا جديدا للصراع الفلسطيني - الإسرائيلي. فقد أشارت الصحافة الإسرائيلية إلي أن مجمل عدد القادة والساسة المطاردين دوليا بلغ 78. أدت تلك الخطوات إلي استصدار قانون إسرائيلي يقضي بمعاقبة كل من يدلي بمعلومات تساعد علي توريط الإسرائيليين في جرائم حرب بالحبس عشر سنوات, واستصدار أمر يمكن من يشتبه في احتمال تعرضه لملاحقات في قضايا جرائم حرب من استبدال جواز سفره بآخر مزور, بل رصدت إسرائيل ثمانية ملايين دولار لتقديم الاستشارات القانونية للمتورط في أثناء وجوده خارج إسرائيل, ومنعت كبار القادة العسكريين من التحدث أمام وسائل الإعلام, كي لا يدلوا بمعلومات يمكن أن تورطهم مباشرة. كما نشطت الدبلوماسية الإسرائيلية لإقناع عدد من الدول الأوروبية بتعديل تشريعاتها لتقييد اللجوء إلي الاختصاص العالمي(10).*


*وفي إطار الجهود التي تقوم بها المنظمات الفلسطينية لحقوق الإنسان, بالتعاون مع المنظمات الدولية, قامت المحكمة الوطنية في إسبانيا بالنظر في قضية ضد عدد من المسئولين الإسرائيليين بتهمة ارتكاب جرائم حرب في حي الدرج بقطاع غزة عام 2002, حيث اغتيل القائد السابق لكتائب القسام - الجناح العسكري لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية (حماس) - صلاح شحادة, وقتل فيها 14 مدنيا, بينهم تسعة أطفال, وجرح 150 آخرون. وقد طلب القاضي من السلطات الفلسطينية إحضار شهود عيان علي الحادث للإدلاء بشهاداتهم, كما طلب من تل أبيب إبلاغ المشتبه بهم بالإجراءات القضائية الخاصة ضدهم, والمطلوبون للتحقيق هم, بالإضافة إلي وزير الدفاع السابق بنيامين اليعازر, رئيس أركان الجيش السابق دان حالوتس, والقائد السابق للمنطقة الجنوبية دورون ألموج, ورئيس مجلس الأمن القومي السابق جيورا آيلاند, والسكرتير العسكري السابق لوزير الدفاع مايكل هيرتسوج, ورئيس هيئة الأركان السابق موشيه يعلون, بالإضافة إلي مدير الأمن العام آفي ديختر(11).*


*وكانت, أيضا, محكمة أمريكية بمدينة نيويورك قد نظرت في دعوي ضد ديختر, متهمة إياه بقيادة عملية قصف بيت شحادة, رغم أنه كان يعلم أن مدنيين سيصابون جراء إلقاء القنبلة, لكنها برأت ساحته عام 2007, بدعوي أنه كان يعمل في إطار منصب رسمي ومنحته حصانة. ويمتنع ديختر عن زيارة بريطانيا تحسبا من صدور أمر اعتقال بحقه, وألغي القائد السابق لفرقة غزة العسكرية, العميد أفيف كوخافي, برنامجا دراسيا ببريطانيا تحسبا من الاعتقال علي خلفية اتهامه باقتراف جرائم حرب بالقطاع(12).*


*القيود علي المحاكم الوطنية ذات الاختصاص العالمي(13) :*


*1- الحصانة الدبلوماسية :*


*يتقيد الاختصاص العالمي في معظم البلدان بمسألة الحصانة الدبلوماسية التي يتمتع بها مسئولو الدول ورؤساء وأعضاء الحكومات الأجنبية, والتي تعفيهم من المساءلة الجنائية في الدول الأجنبية طوال فترة توليهم وظائفهم الرسمية. في هذا الإطار, رفضت السلطات البريطانية عام 2005 التحقيق مع وزير التجارة الصيني في دعاوي جرائم تعذيب وإبادة جماعية في حق جماعة فالونجونج الروحية, باعتباره يتمتع بحصانة دبلوماسية. كما رفضت إحدي المحاكم البريطانية عام 2004 إصدار أمر بالقبض علي وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي السابق شاءول موفاز. وقد رفضت إحدي المحاكم الفرنسية إصدار أمر قبض في حق الرئيس الزيمبابوي روبرت موجابي بتهمة ارتكاب جريمة التعذيب, وذلك لتمتعه بحصانة دبلوماسية. ولكن البعض انتقد الحالة الفرنسية, حيث تلعب المعايير السياسية الدور الحاسم, لأن إصدار قرار حول تمتع الشخص المطلوب بحصانة يأتي من وزارة الخارجية بعد إحالته إليها من المحكمة المختصة. وقد توسعت بعض الدول في تطبيق مبدأ الحصانة حتي علي الأشخاص الذين تركوا وظائفهم الرسمية, مثل قرار المدعي العام في ألمانيا بعدم اختصاص القضاء الألماني في نظر دعاوي جنائية ضد الرئيس الصيني السابق جيانج زيمين, وأيضا المحاكم الأمريكية التي لا تنظر في الدعاوي المرفوعة ضد غير الأمريكيين الذين قاموا بأفعال أثناء توليهم مناصب رسمية, وهو ما حدث في القضية التي رفعت ضد آفني ديختر, أحد قياديي الجيش الإسرائيلي والذي اتهم فيها بارتكاب جريمة حرب. ورفضت محكمة نيويورك مباشرة الدعوي لارتباطها بأفعال قام بها المدعي عليه في أثناء توليه وظيفة رسمية في إسرائيل. وفي بلجيكا في سبتمبر 2003, رفضت محكمة النقض نظر دعوي جنائية ضد رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الأسبق أرييل شارون, استنادا إلي مبدأ الحصانة الدبلوماسية, حيث كان شارون في الحكم وقت رفع الدعوي.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*- السلطة التقديرية للمدعي العام :
*
*تمارس جهات الادعاء في العديد من البلدان التي تأخذ محاكمها بمبدأ الاختصاص العالمي, مثل بريطانيا وهولندا والدنمارك وبلجيكا والنرويج وألمانيا, سلطة تقديرية للموافقة علي مباشرة الدعوي, بينما يمكن في فرنسا وإسبانيا رفع الدعاوي مباشرة أمام القضاء دونما اشتراط موافقة النيابة العامة. وعلي الرغم من أن هناك وسائل في الكثير من هذه البلدان للطعن علي قرارات المدعي العام, إلا أن هذه السلطة التقديرية قد تصعب من توظيف الاختصاص العالمي للمحاسبة علي جرائم حقوق الإنسان.*


*3- استنفاد الوسائل الوطنية :*


*حيث إنه يشترط في الغالب اللجوء إلي المحاكم الوطنية ذات الاختصاص العالمي في مرحلة لاحقة لاستنفاد الوسائل الوطنية للتقاضي, أو أن يكون النظام القضائي الوطني غير قادر أو غير راغب في نظر الجرائم التي تدخل ضمن اختصاصات المحاكم ذات الاختصاص العالمي, ففي عام 2000 رفضت إحدي المحاكم الإسبانية ممارسة اختصاصها علي جرائم ضد الإنسانية ارتكبت في جواتيمالا بمبرر إعطاء فرصة للمحاكم في جواتيمالا لنظر هذه الجرائم, ولكن رفضت ذلك المحكمة الدستورية في إسبانيا عام 2005, مقررة أن المحكمة الإسبانية يمكنها نظر هذه الجرائم, مادام متوافرا لديها دلائل تفيد بعدم رغبة ومقدرة المحاكم في جواتيمالا علي نظر هذه الجرائم.*


*4- شرط وجود المدعي عليه :*


*تشترط بعض الدول أن يكون المدعي عليه موجودا علي أراضي الدولة لمباشرة الدعوي ضده. فمثلا, رفضت السلطات الدنماركية التحقيق في شكاوي ضد مسئول صيني قبل وصوله إلي الدنمارك للمشاركة في مؤتمر في كوبنهاجن, علي اعتبار أنه لم يأت بعد إلي الأراضي الدنماركية, ولم تكتمل عملية التحقيق أو إصدار أمر بالقبض عليه أثناء وجوده لفترة خمسة أيام. وعليه, لم تسفر الشكوي المقدمة عن أية نتائج قانونية تجاه هذا الشخص. يتطلب القانون الفرنسي أيضا شرط وجود المدعي عليه في فرنسا لبدء التحقيق, ولكن يمكن مباشرة الدعوي غيابيا إذا كان المدعي عليه قد غادر الأراضي الفرنسية.*


*5- تضييق نطاق ممارسة الاختصاص العالمي :*


*عملت بلجيكا بنظام الاختصاص العالمي منذ عام 1993, ولكن الحكومة وجدت نفسها تحت ضغط سياسي ودبلوماسي بسبب تعدد القضايا التي كانت تنظرها المحاكم البلجيكية ضد العديد من القيادات والمسئولين السياسيين والعسكريين. فأدخلت الحكومة عام 2003 تعديلات علي القانون المعني بالاختصاص العالمي, بحيث أصبحت ممارسة هذا الحق مقصورة علي من يحمل الجنسية البلجيكية أو من يقيم علي الأراضي البلجيكية, ويشتبه في ارتكابه جرائم حرب أو جرائم ضد الإنسانية أو جريمة الإبادة الجماعية, أو من أقام في بلجيكا ثلاث سنوات وارتكب خلالها واحدة من هذه الجرائم. وقد ترددت أنباء صحفية عن أن الحكومة الإسبانية تنوي تغيير تشريعاتها فيما يتعلق بالولاية القضائية العالمية لتنظر في الدعاوي فقط, إذا كان الضحايا من الإسبان. وقد صرحت وزيرة الخارجية الإسرائيلية, تسيبي ليفني, بأن نظيرها الإسباني ميجيل موراتينوس أبلغها عن هذه النوايا(14).*


*فرص الملاحقة القانونية أمام المحاكم العربية :*


*لا تأخذ المحاكم في الدول العربية بالاختصاص العالمي في جرائم حقوق الإنسان. وقد تصاعدت المطالب بأن يتم إدخال التعديلات القانونية المطلوبة علي قوانين العقوبات والإجراءات الجنائية, بحيث يتم تبني الجرائم الخطيرة الواردة في الاتفاقات الدولية لحقوق الإنسان والقانون الدولي الإنساني(15), ويتمكن بالتبعية المحامون والمنظمات الحقوقية العربية من مقاضاة القيادات السياسية والعسكرية في المحاكم العربية. ورغم القول إن الملاحقة في الأراضي الغربية قد تكون ذات جدوي أكبر, علي اعتبار أنه قد يتم التشكيك في نزاهة هذه العملية إذا جاءت من أطراف عربية, علي اعتبار أنه قد ينظر إليهم علي أنهم أطراف غير محايدة في الصراع, فإن ملاحقة هذه القيادات داخل الأراضي العربية إلي جانب الدول الغربية قد تزيد من حالة الحصار والعزلة لهؤلاء القادة. والحقيقة, فإنه من المستبعد أن تستجيب الحكومات العربية لهذه المطالب, نظرا لما تشكله من حساسية سياسية خاصة للدول التي تقوم بينها وبين إسرائيل علاقات دبلوماسية, فضلا عن أنه لا توجد سوابق للقضاء العربي في التصدي لجرائم حقوق الإنسان بشكل عام, وسط حالة غياب العدالة التي تعانيها كثير من الشعوب العربية كنتاج لهشاشة وعدم استقلالية الأنظمة القضائية, وخوف الأنظمة العربية هي الأخري من أن يمثل رموزها أمام القضاء الدولي أو المحاكم الوطنية ذات الاختصاص العالمي علي جرائم خطيرة ارتكبتها في حق شعوبها.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بدائل أخري :*


*لم تحقق القضية الفلسطينية حتي الآن التوافق السياسي المطلوب لتحرك المجتمع الدولي لمحاسبة المتورطين في الجرائم التي ارتكبت علي مدي السنوات الطويلة للصراع الإسرائيلي - الفلسطيني. وعلي الرغم من التوثيق المتوافر لهذه الجرائم وأنماطها, إلا أن المجتمع الدولي لا يزال عاجزا عن مواجهة وباء الإفلات من العقاب الذي أصبح واقعا يوميا معيشا في هذا الصراع, حيث أصبح من المعتاد أن يتم فصل البعد السياسي لهذا الصراع عن أبعاده الإنسانية والحقوقية, خاصة قضية العدالة والمحاسبة.*


*الخيارات المطروحة حاليا للملاحقة الجنائية لمجرمي الحرب في إسرائيل محدودة جدا, بل يكاد يكون الحل الأكثر واقعية علي المدي القصير هو دعم القضايا التي ترفع أمام المحاكم الوطنية ذات الاختصاص العالمي, مع العلم بما تواجهه هذه النوعية من القضايا من تحديات قانونية وسياسية. ولكن في الوقت نفسه, لابد من جعل الهدف الاستراتيجي علي المدي الطويل هو تحريك ملف جرائم الحرب في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة دوليا, مثلما حدث في مناطق أخري من العالم مثل يوغوسلافيا السابقة أو إقليم دارفور بالسودان. وفي هذا الإطار, يمكن التوصية بما يلي:*


*1- أن يسعي المجتمع المدني العربي والعالمي إلي ممارسة ضغوط علي المجتمع الدولي, وتعبئة الرأي العام العالمي لتشيكل رأي داعم لقضية العدالة والمحاسبة في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة, وذلك عبر استثمار كافة المنابر الدولية والإقليمية (مجلس حقوق الإنسان بالأمم المتحدة في جنيف, الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة, مؤسسات الاتحاد الأوروبي ببروكسل), لتأكيد المسئولية القانونية والأخلاقية للمجتمع الدولي بموجب القانون الدولي للتصدي لجرائم حقوق الإنسان الأشد خطورة, والمبادرة بدعوة الشخصيات العالمية المناصرة لحقوق الإنسان, لتشكيل محكمة ضمير رمزية, في إحدي الدول الغربية, لمحاسبة المسئولين عن هذه الجرائم.*


*2- دعوة الأحزاب السياسية العربية لمساندة هذه التحركات, عبر استثمار علاقاتها الدولية والإقليمية, وتحريك هذا الملف في البرلمانات العربية, والبرلمان الأورو - متوسطي.*


*3- تفعيل النشاط السياسي والدبلوماسي من جانب الحكومات العربية, خاصة الأعضاء منها في مجلس الأمن, وجامعة الدول العربية, وأيضا الحكومة المصرية باعتبارها رئيسا مشاركا للاتحاد من أجل المتوسط, لطرح الملف علي المجتمع الدولي, وعلي الأمم المتحدة, والضغط من أجل تشكيل لجنة دولية محايدة لتقصي الحقائق, وطرح آلية فعالة لحماية المدنيين الفلسطينيين, بحيث تكون هناك ضمانات لعدم تكرار هذه الاعتداءات في المستقبل.*


*4- ضرورة التمسك بخطاب قانوني وحقوقي متوازن غير مسيس عند طرح مسألة العدالة والمحاسبة, حيث يخضع كافة الأطراف لمسطرة القانون الدولي الإنساني, سواء كانت إسرائيل أو ميليشيات المقاومة الفلسطينية, وإنصاف كافة الضحايا من مختلف الأطراف.*


*5- مواصلة الملاحقات عبر المحاكم الوطنية ذات الاختصاص العالمي, وإعداد ملفات قانونية محكمة يمكن البناء عليها في رفع عدد من الدعاوي القضائية في هذه المحاكم, وذلك للتأثير علي الرأي العام والإعلام الغربي*



الهوامش :


1- مسئولية المحتل المدنية الناشئة عن عدوانه علي قطاع غزة, ورقة قانونية صادرة عن مؤسسة الحق, 18 فبراير 9002.


- البيانات الصادرة عن منظمة العفو الدولية ومنظمة هيومان رايتس ووتش خلال شهري يناير وفبراير 2009:


http://www.amnesty.org


http://www.hrw.org


2- المرجع السابق.


3- تقرير المقرر الخاص المعني بحالة حقوق الإنسان في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة منذ عام 1967, ريتشارد فوك, المقدم وفقا لقرار مجلس حقوق الإنسان 5/1, وثائق الأمم المتحدة, A/63/326, 25 أغسطس 8002.


4 -المرجع السابق.


5- تقرير البعثة الرفيعة المستوي لتقصي الحقائق في بيت حانون, وثائق الأمم المتحدة, A/HRC/9/26, 1 سبتمبر 8002.


6- حول موقف الاتحاد الأوروبي من العدوان علي غزة, انظر بيانات وإصدارات الشبكة الأوروبية المتوسطية لحقوق الإنسان:


http://www.emhrn.net


7- المواد من 11 إلي 15 من نظام روما الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية, والذي اعتمد من قبل مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة الدبلوماسي للمفوضين, المعني بإنشاء محكمة جنائية دولية بتاريخ 17 يوليو 1998, تاريخ بدء النفاذ, 1 يونيو 1002.


8- جريدة القدس العربي:


http://www.alquds.com/node/139172


9- http://anhri.net/tunisia/makal/2008/pr.1216shtml


10- http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/336E8BDF-EE30-43FE- A350-4610E2AE9C.86htm


11- بيان صادر عن المركز الفلسطيني لحقوق الإنسان :


http://www.pchrgaza.org/files/PressR...2008-.2009html


12- حوار مع المحامي راجي الصوراني, مدير المركز الفلسطيني لحقوق الإنسان :


http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/A...C395BF26B.1htm


13- Universal Jurisdiction in Europe: the sate of the Art, a report by Human Rights Watch, June, 2006.


14- خبر نشر عبر وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية في 30 يناير 2009:


http://www.zimbio.com/Tzipi+Livni/ne...l+jurisdiction


15- جريدة الوفد المصرية, العدد الأسبوعي, الخميس, 5 فبراير 9002.



المصدر : السياسة الدولية - عدد ابريل 2009

----------

